

David Aronoff's (Flybridge VC) grim take on VC - tptacek
http://www.geekvc.com/geekvc/Blog/Entries/2009/4/19_Rome_or_Phoenix.html

======
tptacek
Of the people we pitched Matasano to, Aronoff was my favorite. But obviously
this is just another data point.

